# Generador de Tonos para detectar continuidad



## Despistao (Jul 16, 2007)

Hola buenas, queria saber si seria complicado o alguien ha visto un proyecto similar por ahi..para hacer un generador de tonos y la sonda.  para muestra un boton.

http://www.solostocks.com/lotes/comprar/Comprobador_cables_con_generador_de_tonos/oferta_632650.html

Querria hacerme uno de esos para detectar continuidad en los cables.Por lo que he leido, ese generador usa una onda cuadrada de 900 hz y funciona con una pila de 9v. 

Hace años estudie me saque el fp2 de electronica industrial pero ahora quizas para hacer eso mismo con un integrado quizas es suficiente..

Espero vuestra ayuda y consejos .Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Apollo (Sep 26, 2007)

Hola Despistao:

Normalmente Se utiliza un integrado CMOS para enviar la menor cantidad posible de voltajke y corriente al circuito qeu quieres probar, ya que en caso de que no tuviera continuidad, ya sea porque no es el mismo cale o hay un circuito de por medio, no se dañe por causa del probador.

Una opción podría ser el CD4093, con dos de sus compuertas puedes hacer el oscilador para el tono, y con las otras dos las entradas de las puntas.

Además de la pequeña corriente necesaria para activar las compuertas, una pequeña resistencia en el circuito o los cables que estás probando sera suficiente para que la punta no funcione.

Espero y te sirva esta información.

Saludos al foro


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2007)

Coincido con Apollo pero yo usaria algo con un poco mas de potencia (Un 555 y 2 transistores) como para pode enviar señal a sistemas de baja impedancia.
El detector, un amplificador de audio de 250 mW y un parlante de 1,5 a 2 pulgadas (Lo que haya a mano), incluso puedes recuperar este (Amplificador y parlante) de alguna radio de mano que haya caido en desgracia.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 27, 2007)

Puedes utilizar un 4049 posiendo las puertas en paralelo y el altaboz a positivo, mas caña


----------



## unelectron (Oct 3, 2007)

Holaaaaa. interesante tema. disculpen mi ignorancia. pero estaria bueno tener los circuitos de esas ideas. no se como conectarlos. 

Me gustaria saber como generar un tono con el 555 y los transistores. y cual transistor usar?.

En realidad lo que busco es generar solo un tono, piiiiip, mediante un pulsador, como para poder ¨dispararlo¨ entre una entrada externa (ex microfono del mp3) adaptada y un reproductor mp3.

(entrada externa)----------(posibilidad de tono)-----------(grabador mp3)

El microfono que venia en el mp3 se lo saque, y adapte un conector miniplus hembra, ahora tengo una entrada de audio. todo este lio es para tener una pequeña adquisiscion de pulsos de una bobina, de un auto y lograr obtener las RPMs. 

Pero, me faltaria poder lograr grabar un pulso, piiip, mediante un pulsador, cuando el conductor pase por una marca, como para poder grabar tiempos.

Espero puedan ayudarme, y les sea util esta idea a otros. 
saludosss


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 4, 2007)

Como andas de electronica.

cono es señal del sensor, nivel de tension, un contacto.


----------



## HUKE02 (Nov 3, 2015)

Buenas tardes... he intentado encontrar algun proyecto que me permita crear un generador de tono con una sonda que me ayude a encontar dentro de un cableado telefonico un par espesifico... lo que normalmente se usa como chicharra o Tester de Lineas Telefonicas. si alguien me puede ayudar con el esquematico le agradecere encarecidamente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2015)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=detector+de+cables


----------

